#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-19
<daker> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> daker: de rien
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-20
<om26er> bug 414107 how to get it fixed in Ubuntu?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414107 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Palimpsest GUI impossible to use on small screen (affects: 24) (dups: 4) (heat: 137)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414107
<om26er> there is a working patch attached
<om26er> (came from the upstream tracker)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-22
<yofel> morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-23
<lxp> hi
